# "Ted" (starring Marky Mark & a teddy bear)



## ilyti (Jun 12, 2012)

Ted (2012) - IMDb

This looks hilarious, although I can't pass judgement until I've seen it. It's a Seth MacFarlane movie, he writes, directs, and is the voice of the bear, so I'm betting it will be good.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 12, 2012)

The restricted trailer had myself and my partner in tears, can't wait for this to come out. Hopefully it lives up to the preview.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll watch anything with Milan Kunis. Looks funny. Not worth seeing in a theater but it looks like its worth a rental.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks good, I wish Seth McFarlane could write and direct something without making himself a main character though. Kind of a turnoff that his Ted voice is so similar to Peter Griffin.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 12, 2012)

it's not that it's similar, it is EXACTLY the same as Peter's voice.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Something tells me that this would've been better off as a cutaway in Family Guy.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2012)

Every time I see a trailer for it, I lose more and more interest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

I will see this movie and I will likely enjoy it a lot. 

Though, it's kind of a bummer that there are tons of, now stale, Family Guy jokes ripped directly from the show. 

Also, can Seth do anything but "big-dumb-idiot-from-New England-with-anthropomorphic-creature"?


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 13, 2012)

Seth MacFarlane created family guy, there is a group of writers who actually come up with the jokes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


> Seth MacFarlane created family guy, there is a group of writers who actually come up with the jokes.



Exactly, he keeps coming up with the same concept. 

Larry and Steve:
Larry - Steve (duh! )

Family Guy:
Peter - Brian

American Dad:
Stan - Roger

The Cleveland Show:
Cleveland - Tim

Ted:
John - Ted

It's obviously a winning combination.


----------



## MFB (Jun 13, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, can Seth do anything but "big-dumb-idiot-from-New England-with-anthropomorphic-creature"?



It's not Marky Mark's fault for already meeting the first half of that statement


----------



## joshnes (Jun 20, 2012)

This should be funny, definitely will watch this one  Seth stuff is usually good.


----------



## McBonez (Jul 5, 2012)

It was funny, but throughout it was like "Wow, a real life representation of Peter and Brian."

Seth McFarlane isn't creative, or funny enough to have numerous shows on the go at once. Same jokes, same humour, different time slot.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 11, 2012)

Movie was fantastic, planning on seeing it again in theaters because I liked it just that much.

I've been a fan of Family Guy since day 1, as well as American Dad and the Cleveland Show,
And I'm going to go the other way and say that a lot of the humor in this movie (not all of it, a substantial amount) was of a different sort that the kind you would find in his other tv shows.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 11, 2012)

saw this tonight with a cute girl after we got dumplings for tea. i enjoyed it 
(the movie, but the girl and dumplings were also good)


----------



## jordanky (Jul 15, 2012)

Watched it yesterday, I absolutely loved it. I laughed the hardest during the Flash Gordon party segment haha


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it looks bland as fuck.

Oh, jokes about pelvic thrusting! It's funny because he's an anthropomorphic inanimate object!

Pretty disappointed in Seth McFarlane but he can do what he likes, can't he?

I'll have a real opinion if, and when, I see the film.


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 17, 2012)

Movie was good, I'd arbitrarily score it an 84%. It's worth the time and money if you can stand his type of humor.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2012)

I enjoyed it. Not the greatest movie, but it was definitely a fun one. The best thing to note is that not many people make blockbuster, defining movies on their first go (unless they're an absolute genius).


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 24, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> saw this tonight with a cute girl after we got dumplings for tea. i enjoyed it
> (the movie, but the girl and dumplings were also good)



I had a similar situation, except the movie was the most interesting part of the evening.


----------

